# Opening day



## ohiodeerslayer (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone pushing deer tomorrow?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Not unless it's raining


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

No will be sitting in my blind for a little while till maybe about 1 then I have to go to the dr at 4 cant go Tuesday got to take my grandbaby to Cinn for a minor surgery then the rest of the week im free seen 3 deer behind my house today from the driveway looked to be does which I probably wont kill unless my step-son goes which he has never hunted wants to shoot at one the 1st part of the week but may later since my ol fishing wants one since he cant hunt cause he is legally blind if I get the chance I will get him one I have 1 in the freezer already


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We pushed 2 down on Monday. Let 3 others run away. Dad and I got lucky this year. Hunting in the rain. Kept the other guys away from our public hunting area! 

We usually do little 2 man deer drives even on opening day. We start pushing deer at 9:30am. Didn't need to do it this year.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job


----------

